# BFL 2011 schedule?



## OFCMAC351 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have checked the BFL/FLW website but have not been able to loacte the 2011 schedule. Does anyone have any special knowledge on this?


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 15, 2010)

OFCMAC351 said:


> I have checked the BFL/FLW website but have not been able to loacte the 2011 schedule. Does anyone have any special knowledge on this?[/QUO
> they have not put it in stone yet but this is it as of now lanier march 5th, sinclair april 6th, eufaula may 5th, oconee june 11th and west point sept 17th / 18th


----------



## TOPDOGLRP (Oct 16, 2010)

*2011 bfl*

Right now, I have the BFL 2011 scheduled for Little River Park, Lake Sinclair on April 16, 2011.  POC is Anthony at 207-703-2388.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Oct 17, 2010)

are these the schedules for the BFL Bulldog? Im sorry I didn't clarify that in my question. Im trying to plan out my next year. thanks. by the way how did u do today bigbass07?


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 18, 2010)

yea they are for bulldog. if you need a boater to sign with let me know we got one. also got room to crash if you need.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 18, 2010)

finished 9th with 11.28 great gain on the points race in that trail all way from 16th to 4th less than 2# back.


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome & thanks for the offers, i think Clay is gonna sign with but if he cant i'll let u know. and thanks for the offer to crash.


----------

